# iOS 13



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

iOS 13 for iPhones 6 plus and later is here.  A now different version called iPad OS will be released Sept 24 for later iPads, the Pro models and new iPad Mini.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been using iPadOS 13 beta for about two months now. I didn’t put iOS 13 beta on my iPhone, because that’s a critical usage point.


It is a significant update. I have not made up my mind about dark mode yet, but I’m going to keep giving it a try out for another week or so on the iPhone. The keyboard gesture mode works better than I thought it would. Mail and Reminders have both gotten nice improvements. I like the new Undo gesture mode.


The Voice Control mode is great, as long as you don’t have anyone else talking while you use it (or the TV on). it seems as if you can do just about every function by voice now, even tapping buttons.


I miss Force Touch. It will take me a long time to get used to long pressing instead. I’m a creature of habit.


----------

